# The Unsavory Side of Orlando



## JLB (Jun 11, 2007)

I have mentioned a few times before the unsavory side of Orlando--crime.

I guess we first became aware of it more than 15 years ago when the neighborhood around the resort we owned at, which is primarily modest rentals, became unsafe. We heard gunshots from just over the fence from the swimming pool during our last stay there, that being in the early 90's.

Of course, with so many children visiting from around the world, it is an attraction to child predators. You can google for the registered sex offenders website. I was alarmed to see how many registered sex offenders live in the same zip code as the West 192 resorts, the area near Disney World.

Here's the latest, at least the latest reported, but you know ugly stuff probably happens almost every day.

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/lo...bery,0,6532257.story?coll=sfla-home-headlines

If we visit Orlando again, which after our last one this past Christmas week we have decided we have no reason to, we are careful as to where we go and when we go there. But, with crime being widespread and bold, you can only do so much to stay out of harm's way.


----------



## mishpat (Jun 11, 2007)

*Disney Security?*

For decades, I have read articles in both the regular press and professional journals how the Disney World Loss Prevention team is first rate and extremely pro active. When an unfortunate incident or accident does take place, the victim(s)are quickly questioned, the evidence documented, etc etc. This makes it far more difficult for claimants to bring suit but also shows that the organization takes every such case very seriously. So what happened here?

We were in Downtown Disney  in Janaury and twenty minutes after the last nighttime showing at AMC, I had to go back to pick up something one of the kids forgot. The side alley was deserted but fully lit. To be honest, I was not afraid one bit. BUT NOW? AFTER THIS?  FUGETABOUTIT.Seems that  not only must the parking lot security be dramaticallyi ncreased but the guests, we who pay an arm and a leg for the Disney experience, must be told of the new measures. The low key undercover approach is no longer a deterrant to violent thieves. And make no mistake about it. When guns, excess force and kidnapping, yes, let's call this crime what it was, are used on heavily trafficed Disney property, Disney is not doing enough.  Maybe all TUG members planning a trip to WDW should first call 1-407- W-DISNEY and ask for  some hard facts about the new and improved security. And if not, stay away from Pleasure Island and Downtown Disney until it changes. Crime is commonplace in downtowns throughout this  great country. That is precisely why we pay large sums to pretend it does not exist when we go to Disney.  Well, the pretending is over as of yesterday.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 11, 2007)

mishpat said:


> When guns, excess force and kidnapping, yes, let's call this crime what it was, are used on heavily trafficed Disney property, Disney is not doing enough.


It wouldn't be possible, nor would it be tolerated to strip search every person driving onto Disney property.

The undercover approach still exists, but there has been a much higher uniformed presence since 9/11.
Last time we were at Downtown Disney, I recall seeing quite a few Sheriff Deputies.
Even so, if that doesn't curb violence in the future, I'm all for bringing in more security.


----------



## ralphd (Jun 11, 2007)

Better stay out of the midwest then, since crime is up higher there than in the south.
'    http://www.fbi.gov/ucr/06prelim/ucrtable2.htm    '


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 11, 2007)

I saw this on our local news this morning.  This couple lives a few towns North of us.  I am honestly not surprised...Orlando is full of tourists with either cash in their pockets or access to cash.  I am willing to bet criminals prey on tourists coming out of PI/DTD thinking they may have had a few drinks and be easy targets.  I feel for them...what a horribly frightening experience that must have been.


----------



## Jeni (Jun 11, 2007)

We had an "incident" at Marriott's Grande Vista in the fall of 2004.  Two thugs tried to force their way into our room at 2:30am, by attempting to break in the villa door.  Scared the life out of me.  We called 911, but almost as upsetting was how nonchalant the management was about it, and that no one was checking passes at the gate.  Corporate sided with us and gave us a free return stay (which we never opted to use), but much worse could have happened that evening.


----------



## PeterS (Jun 11, 2007)

Jeni said:


> We had an "incident" at Marriott's Grande Vista in the fall of 2004.  Two thugs tried to force their way into our room at 2:30am, by attempting to break in the villa door.  Scared the life out of me.  We called 911, but almost as upsetting was how nonchalant the management was about it, and that no one was checking passes at the gate.  Corporate sided with us and gave us a free return stay (which we never opted to use), but much worse could have happened that evening.



I hope your incident at least helped others by Marriott stepping up security.

This is what scares me most when the Diehard Onsite people say they stay onsite because they can let their kids go to the parks themselves and they feel safe and let their guard down. Fine if you prefer to say on-site but don't let it drop your guard...

I had a friend who drove down to WDW and stayed at the Poly and his car window was smashed and stuff stolen from it right in the Poly lot... 

I would be interested in hearing more about what happened and how you held them off until the police arrived or did you scare them off?

Pete


----------



## ricoba (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't know about Orlando, but the Anaheim Police Department is regularly on duty at Downtown Disney, here in CA.  In fact they have a black golf cart that looks like a mini patrol car they patrol in and I think they use segways too, as I remember.

We who are "tourists" unfortunately are prime targets for organized crime groups and random thugs.  Criminals know that the last thing on our minds a lot of times when we are on vacation is personal safety.  

Incidents like the one Jim brings up and the recent incident in Las Vegas that someone else brought up, need to be reminders to all of us, that just because we are on "time off"  thieves, thugs and criminals are working over time!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 11, 2007)

*Florida Bad Guys Picking On Tourists.*

Several years back, way before we got into timeshares, we were pretty much scared off of visiting Florida because of highly publicized murders of tourists in & around Miami -- mainly British & Germans, but USA victims too -- who were easy to pick out because of the disctinctive tags Florida DMV issued to rental cars back then.  

Not only that, bad guys farther north in & around Jacksonville FL were killing & maiming people by dropping cast-iron manhole covers & chunks of concrete off I-95 & I-295 overpasses onto cars below. 

When we finally took our 1st non-airline trip to Florida for a vacation in the Tampa-Clearwater area, we made a point of exiting I-95 way before Jacksonville, taking A1A inland to Rt. 301, & sticking with Rt. 301 all through Starke FL & Lawtey FL & Waldo FL till we came to a shortcut over to I-75 somewhere in the neighborhood of Ocala FL. 

Tourism is the most important component of the Florida economy, so it doesn't take much bad news about attacks on tourists to start scaring folks off & causing major serious economic pain down there.  That alone should motivate the public safety officials to do whatever it takes to keep us timesharers & outsiders safe.  We'll see, eh? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Jeni (Jun 11, 2007)

PeterS said:


> I hope your incident at least helped others by Marriott stepping up security.
> 
> This is what scares me most when the Diehard Onsite people say they stay onsite because they can let their kids go to the parks themselves and they feel safe and let their guard down. Fine if you prefer to say on-site but don't let it drop your guard...
> 
> ...



My husband yelled through the door (wow-sounded scary) that he had already dialed 911 and that his gun was loaded and ready to go (total bluff).  The combination of the two got them to take off before the cops arrived.  "Marriott security" was a complete oxymoron- they are onsite and arrived well after the guys took off.  In fact, they had a guard return to the gatehouse (unrelated to this incident) while all of this was happening, and AFTER Marriott security was called and was told what was going on.  And you know what? The gate guard was never told anything, so he let the car speed out of the resort without getting a plate # or vehicle description.  

We are always cautious when we travel, but almost to the point of paranoid now when we go to Orlando, especially since our son is 2 and travels with us.  We now go as an extended family to Orlando and between DH, my two brothers, and my dad, you'd have to have a death wish to tangle with the family.


----------



## JLB (Jun 11, 2007)

Crime seems to be destination-oriented.  Florida would be a pleasant place to be a thug--nice weather and plenty of victims, resupplied weekly.

Orlando seems a natural attraction for all types of crime.

Anyway, not trying to rain on anyone's parade, just to give a sobering thought to folks planning to visit.

Yeah, we have crime here, too.  The other day someone tried to jaywalk 76 HWY.  They got away, even pushing their walker, because no one would let the cops out into the line of traffic.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 11, 2007)

*Crime Wave.*




JLB said:


> The other day someone tried to jaywalk 76 HWY.  They got away, even pushing their walker, because no one would let the cops out into the line of traffic.


Whoa ! 

Same thing happened when we were in Branson last year -- right over there by Baldknobbers the night we were there for the coupon 2 for 1 dinner special. 

Do you think it's a crime wave ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## nordicdiva (Jun 12, 2007)

Anywhere there are tourists, there will be more crime.
But you gotta admit, it's the dumb ones who get caught up in it.  

I would imagine that Orlando is no different from any other tourist destination.  Do your homework, pack your pistol - and you'll be fine.


----------



## JLB (Jun 12, 2007)

That reminds me, the wife half of our vacation-sharing couple does pack a pistol when she travels, when she can, and has for years.  A big one!

She got hit by a car in Florida a couple years ago, yeah, while jaywalking, and litigation still has not resolved it.  It seems there are are some areas where it is open season for motorists v. pedestrians.  

There was even a pedestrian crossing sign in that area, perhaps a notice for motorists out looking for one to run over.   



nordicdiva said:


> Anywhere there are tourists, there will be more crime.
> But you gotta admit, it's the dumb ones who get caught up in it.
> 
> I would imagine that Orlando is no different from any other tourist destination.  Do your homework, pack your pistol - and you'll be fine.


----------



## nordicdiva (Jun 12, 2007)

If you wanna see crime, come to Minneapolis/St. Paul.
We got it tri-fold over Orlando.  
But nobody wants to come to Minneapolis.
I love Orlando and a little crime wouldn't stop me. 
Orlando rocks.


----------



## PeterS (Jun 12, 2007)

nordicdiva said:


> If you wanna see crime, come to Minneapolis/St. Paul.
> We got it tri-fold over Orlando.
> But nobody wants to come to Minneapolis.
> I love Orlando and a little crime wouldn't stop me.
> Orlando rocks.



Agreed! We love Orlando and you can't let these incidents ruin that.

I was looking for some detail to maybe learn something I hope to never need...

For the number of tourists that come into the Orlando area, the incidents rates are still very low...

Just don't totally let your guard down...

Pete


----------



## Carl D (Jun 12, 2007)

PeterS said:


> Agreed! We love Orlando and you can't let these incidents ruin that.
> 
> I was looking for some detail to maybe learn something I hope to never need...
> 
> ...


I also agree.
Statistically, Walt Disney World just may be "The Safest Place on Earth".

That is still not a reason to ignore common sense when it comes to awareness of what could happen.


----------



## bruwery (Jun 12, 2007)

Crime in Orlando should not be a surprise to anyone, due to the fact that Orlando is controlled by a very notorious and highly publicized gang of pickpockets.  Their ringleader: a clever little rogue known to the world as Mickey Mouse.

You doubt me, oh skeptical reader?  Consider this:  I go into Mickey's park with money.  I come out with none.   

Onward and upward,

Mark


----------



## wcfr1 (Jun 16, 2007)

Make no mistake about it. Crime exists everywhere. Some places hide it better but it is there.

About a week before this couples incident my sister in law spent a week in Orlando and went to Disney everyday. She had a rental car and drove from her timeshare each day.

The last day she checked out of he timeshare and loaded all her families stuff in the car and headed back to WDW for one last visit. She was sure it was safe, after all it's Disney right? Wrong!

Like every cop will tell you when you go shopping and park your car in the parking lot, do not leave any valuables in sight. She thought since you had to pay to get in,and it is WDW she would not have a problem. She left all their stuff including suitcases, cell phones and ID in the car.

Several hours later they returned to the parking lot and found the window broken out and all their stuf gone. No sign of security anywhere.

After panic, fear, anger and three hours with police and security they were on their way to the airport with a damaged rental car. Disney did give the kids a stuffed animal and everyone got a bottle of water but thats it.

Rental car cost her another $500 deductible and she is lucky she worked for the airline. Since her ID was stolen the only way she got on the plane was that her employee picture ID was in the computer system and somehow that was accepted by TSA.

Ask any law enforcement officer. What she did was all wrong. Never leave valuables in sight in a car. Remember, locks only keep honest people out. Also, you should photocopy all cards and ID in your wallet and keep them in a seperate and safe place. Even if it is home. That way when you get home you know who to contact to cancel all your credit cards etc. and you know what cards etc you need to replace and who to notify.

Orlando is also known to have one of the highest rates for stolen cars in the country. Don't set yourself up to be a victim. Take the proper precautions and lower your risk for a safe vacation.


----------



## JLB (Jun 17, 2007)

Even with the State of Florida taking the rental car designation off their license plates, when you are on vacation, and a target, it is pretty hard to hide the fact that you are on vacation.

Again, not knocking just Orlando, but just giving a heads up for everyone to keep their heads up.

It is not a new problem.  When we first took the extended family in 1990, when we were leaving to head home my MIL was fixing sandwiches.  When we asked why, she said we would stop at the first rest area and have a picnic.  That was in the hey day of all the rest area crime going on in Florida.

When you are from Small Town USA, you don't know about these things.



wcfr1 said:


> The last day she checked out of he timeshare and loaded all her families stuff in the car


----------



## Carl D (Jun 24, 2007)

Interesting article on DISboards. Read the entire article, as the end suggests the incident at Downtown Disney may have been a hoax.

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1492643


----------



## gretel (Jun 24, 2007)

*Rest Areas*

Not just destinations, but rest areas too!  While at the Delaware rest area two days ago I was approached by two men asking for "help."  I quickly started yelling and they ran away.  I observed them walking the lot and seeking out victims.  I also saw kids walking around and around looking at cars.  Every once in a while I could hear an alarm going off (I'm guessing they were trying the doors). This place was a nightmare!  People with cars full of vacation gear better not leave them unattended.  It's a virtual buffet for criminals!


----------



## JLB (Jun 24, 2007)

Good description of some vacation destinations, some being more inclined to atrract the unsavory than others.



gretel said:


> It's a virtual buffet for criminals!


----------



## Transit (Jun 24, 2007)

*Disney tring to fend off the bad publisity*

DisnUnwanted teens facing crackdown at Downtown Disney


Orlando Sentinel 
Posted June 22 2007, 9:35 AM EDT 


ORLANDO -- Walt Disney World is stepping up efforts to roust unwanted teens and young adults from its Downtown Disney complex.

The company's security guards and off-duty Orange County deputy sheriffs boosted their presence last weekend at the popular shopping and entertainment area, issuing as many trespass warnings in two days as they had the previous 51/2 months.





Fifty teens and young adults were banned from Disney property forever. If they return, they can be arrested.

Those barred included a 15-year-old boy from Osceola County who was arrested with marijuana and a loaded .380-caliber pistol, according to the Orange County Sheriff's Office.

The operation, which adds 11 off-duty deputy sheriffs to the normal four-member team at Downtown Disney for four weekends, started a week after two Connecticut tourists reported they were abducted from the parking lot and later robbed.

Disney and sheriff's officials said the crackdown stemmed from broader concerns, not one incident.

"A ganglike presence was unfortunately identified at Downtown Disney. And that is not going to be tolerated," Disney World spokeswoman Jacquee Polak said Thursday. "So additional deputies were proactively assigned to patrol the area and that's going to go on as long as is needed."

Sheriff's Capt. Ted Brown, who supervises patrols at Disney, said the heightened enforcement had been planned weeks ago in response to increasing numbers of problem teens Disney and deputies had noticed starting late last year.

"A lot of them were described as 'wannabe gangbangers.' " he said. "And some of them were flat-out harassing and bothering other guests."

Under the current push, Disney security officers survey the crowds and question guests they suspect of being a problem. Deputies are asked to issue warnings if the guests refuse to answer, argue and refuse to leave, according to the Sheriff's Office.

Targeting minorities?

Out of the 50 warnings issued last weekend, the Sheriff's Office was able to find only 40 of the reports. Warnings were issued to 20 young Hispanic males, 19 young black males and one young black female.

None came from Orange County, the location of Downtown Disney. Eleven were from Osceola County, 11 from Lake County, 11 from Polk County, five from Georgia and one each from Arizona, Texas and an unreported location.

One of the teens told never to come back asked why no whites were among those warned about trespassing.

"A whole bunch of white boys walked by yelling and stuff, and they didn't do nothing to them," said Michael Washington, 16, of Polk City.

Washington said that he, his brother and three cousins drove to Downtown Disney on Friday night to go to the movies. They met two young black men and a woman in the parking lot who said "they were arresting all black folks."

He said Disney security officers followed them after they visited a store. One of his cousins cursed the guards after being stopped, Washington said.

Asked whether he thought race played a role in why they were ejected, the teen said, "I don't know. I don't know, sir. They came straight at the black crowd."

Polak would not comment on the racial breakdown of those teens and young men who were rousted. She also would not comment on what guidelines Disney security follows in deciding who should get a trespass warning.

"Our priority, and that of law enforcement, is to maintain a safe experience," Polak said.


----------



## svoboda (Jun 27, 2007)

An article on this subject in today's Wall Street Journal: "How Orlando's Crime Surge Could Crimp Disney's Magic".  Not just stories of tourists...includes statistics.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 27, 2007)

bruwery said:


> Crime in Orlando should not be a surprise to anyone, due to the fact that Orlando is controlled by a very notorious and highly publicized gang of pickpockets.  Their ringleader: a clever little rogue known to the world as Mickey Mouse.
> 
> You doubt me, oh skeptical reader?  Consider this:  I go into Mickey's park with money.  I come out with none.



This quote is an instant "classic"...thanks!


----------



## JLB (Jul 8, 2007)

We've been kidding about this, but check out #36:

http://www.city-data.com/top27.html 

Shows to go ya that there are figures that can make any point.


----------



## Transit (Jul 9, 2007)

Ocean city MD. surprized  me.


----------



## PeterS (Jul 9, 2007)

Something seems strange about these numbers.... 

Branson is worse than Orlando?

Wildwood worse than Atlantic City and way up the list...

Pigeon Forge is one step worse than.... Camden, NJ?????? 

The interesting note is that they may have included the crimes of visitors but not included them in per person listing (number of crimes/permanent residents)... this would make the numbers look really bad for any place that has any decent amount of tourism...

Pete


----------



## JLB (Jul 9, 2007)

City-data has a forum, and there is a discussion about how vacation destination cities get a bad rap, that the data is skewed.

That is because the official population makes them appear much smaller than the true numbers of people in those areas really is.  So, per capita statistics are not truly relevent.


----------

